# Ducato X250 oil change



## jeffandjane (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi
I have just completed the second oil change on my Ducato, its the 2.3 130bhp model. The Fiat manual states 6.5 litres of oil, for an oil and filter change. I have changed the oil and filter and initially put in 6 litres, started the engine for a few minutes to circulate and fill the filter and left to rest for 10 minutes to then fill to the max on the dipstick. However when I checked on the dipstick, it is reading just OVER the maximum. I know for a fact that I have only put in 6 litres as I bought two, 5 litre cans of oil, the first went in, in full, and then, with measuring jug I put in another litre, and that can definitely has 4 litres left in it. This happened on the first oil change also, but I assumed then that I mis counted the number of jugs of oil I had put in. Anyone else seen this? I don`t want to put any more oil in, and will probably take some out to get it back to max on the dipstick, but then it will only have about 5.5 litres of oil, which should read at the minimum?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Ensure the van is parked flat and level and then trust the dipstick.


Just a thought but was the oil filter the same physical size as original?


----------



## jeffandjane (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks John.

Yes the van is perfectly level, and the oil filter is exactly the same size as original


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

A word of caution....

Many people make the mistake of filling right up to (or even worse, to above) the "MAX" mark on the dipstick.

Don't.

The mark means MAXIMUM, it ain't the target to fill to. 

Aim to fill to a little way below the Max mark.
Overfilling the sump with engine oil risks substantial damage to the engine.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

one reason could be if it has an oil cooler containing 1 litre of oil that does not drain down with the rest of the engine.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you drained down the engine oil cold then you will have left about half a litre in the engine.It is always best to just run the engine for a minute or two, but do not let it get hot.

cabby


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> If you drained down the engine oil cold then you will have left about half a litre in the engine.It is always best to just run the engine for a minute or two, but do not let it get hot.
> 
> cabby


I thought you were supposed to get the oil hot before draining.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There will be residue in all the oilways too, which add to whatever you put in, oil as said should be hot, preferably after 30 min run, especially on a cold day.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Gentlemen please, I was advising warming the oil only, I assumed he was not using a ramp,so in cramped conditions only warming the oil is enough to get it running and for safety as well.I do wonder how many of you have actually stood under a hot car on the ramp and had to work on it with very great care.
So I say again Warm oil will flow fast enough to empty the engine, just as easily as hot oil.000
If you remove the oil filter and drain it that should take out the over fill.

cabby

Mind you when it is winter time and the garage doors are open most of the time a hot car on the ramp/lift is a boon to keep fingers warm.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Linky


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your point being??? A piccy of someone filling the engine on a Hymer.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Let it run Cabby - it's not just a still photo, but a video of how to change oil and filter on a Mark 3 Ducato.

(In the video the guy says he thinks it's 6 to 7 litres of oil needed if you're changing filter as well as draining/re-filling with fresh oil, but from memory I thought it's actually rather less than that.)

I'd also want to see the sump pan of that van wire-brushed and then given a couple of coats of hammerite before the rust on it gets any worse, as these sumps are really thin and very prone to rusting right through.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I see, have watched the video, where he says run the engine for a few minutes, not get it hot, and also saw a most unusually clean oil filter strap tool.
Yes I would also paint that sump as well.:wink2::wink2:

cabby

I was disappointed that it was Llowdhams and not say the AA or RAC.


----------



## andyandkath (Dec 1, 2017)

*Fiat Ducato oil capacity*

Hi jeffandjane did you ever work out why your Ducato engine only takes 5 litres. I have the same symptoms. If it was the oil cooler did you work out how to empty that too?


----------

